# Shocked. UPDATE on Guns...



## nickf11 (Jan 26, 2013)

Well it finally happened. My 11-87 that I was praising on the other thread finally broke on me the Friday before the last weekend of the season. I guess i didnt knock on wood hard enough. A couple pieces of the magazine literally broke off and now there's a shell stuck inside it that I can't get out. It's hard to explain but the gun won't fire at all and it's not good. 

Ive been hunting the last week of the season with my dad which i haven't done much of this year. Our availabilities just haven't lined up much until this week. So midway through the morning yesterday, after watching him shoot ducks all morning, he let me use his gun (super vinci) for the remainder of the hunt. I am left handed and the Vinci is a right handed gun and after a few shots I was blinded with shell dust and had to give it back to him. He said, "tomorrow you can use my old super black eagle but you'll have to hunt with your glasses on or wear sunglasses or safety glasses." I accept the offer. So this morning We get set up and he hands me the gun that I think is his old benelli still in the case I open it and the gun in the case is a max4 pattern. It was still dark and without really looking at the gun, I say "hey this isn't your old gun. This is your Vinci. He says, "No its not." So I look closely at it and I realize it is a brand new left handed super black eagle II!!! I was in shock and didn't know what to say other than thank you and that I really didn't understand why I was getting a new shotgun. He said "that gun has been in my safe for a year. I was going to wait until you graduated from college before I gave it to you but since your gun his broken I'm giving it to you now. Don't let me down". I was in shock. So long story short, I am in the benelli club and couldn't be happier!  but its probably good that he gave it to me at the end of the season that way I can keep my half of the bargain and focus on getting that degree. I'm trying to post a pic of it but idk how on my phone.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on receiving a great gift. Dad's can do some amazing stuff from time to time.  Now, don't let him down, get that degree.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks man. I'm really happy and still in shock I think. Focusing on school now is the least I can do.


----------



## paulito (Jan 27, 2013)

my 11-87 broke on final hunt weekend too. on inspection when i got home the whole shell extactor assembly is gone. have to order parts from midway to get her back up and running for next season. have fun with you benelli though. i have one as well and love it. tough as nails.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep you are in the club now!  Get you some 3.5" BBs for some river gunning and you will be set


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 27, 2013)

Good stuff 


Congrats on the new gun!


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guys 

No thanks killer. I'm going to try to get it fixed and hang onto it as a backup.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 27, 2013)

Killer you hit the nail right on the head. I do a lot of gunsmithing and I see em all on my table for various failures. I see people talk up this gun and that gun, but if you shoot it long enough, something's gonna give. I will shoot anything that fits and patterns half decent.  Great gift from your father, though. Hope you enjoy it for years.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks man. I'm enjoying it already. We had a great last weekend of the season. I'm sure I will enjoy it for a long time. Them benelli's are tough.


----------



## PintailM2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Steven Farr said:


> Yep you are in the club now!  Get you some 3.5" BBs for some river gunning and you will be set



Yep, gotta have 3.5" BBs to kill the prized hen mergansers! Southern BoY Swag!


----------



## pitbull (Jan 28, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 28, 2013)

Great story.  Would have loved to keep it Remington and hear him hand you a versa max instead, but either one is a heck of a gun!  Make your dad proud!


----------



## au7126 (Jan 28, 2013)

I shoot left also and started with the Montefeltro in 3" nice wood & blue and then Benelli came out with the camo 3 1/2 Super in left  and had to have so use it for turkey and the  3" for  everthing else.


----------



## leroy (Jan 28, 2013)

Im left handed and have only owned one leftie over the years never had a problem with blowback or shelldust. Is that something with the bennelli? Just bought a stoger 3000 about a month before season ended shot 50+ rounds through it.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks again guys. 




gtmcwhorter said:


> Great story.  Would have loved to keep it Remington and hear him hand you a versa max instead, but either one is a heck of a gun!  Make your dad proud!



Thank you, I will. And like I said above, I'm going to get the Remington fixed if I can and hang onto it as a backup.



leroy said:


> Im left handed and have only owned one leftie over the years never had a problem with blowback or shelldust. Is that something with the bennelli? Just bought a stoger 3000 about a month before season ended shot 50+ rounds through it.



I have no idea if its just a benelli thing. It might be because I hunt with a guy who hunts with a right handed extrema and a right handed 1100 and he says the same as you, but he often wears glasses so that might be why. Or maybe its just a benelli thing. Can't say.


----------



## aaronward9 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm a lefty shooting a right handed SBE2 and have never had a problem. May be the shells you were shooting that may not have been burning up all the powder. Anyway, congrats on the Nelli! I love both of mine and would never be without one unless somebody gave me something else for free!


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Figured I'd just post on my old thread instead of starting a new one...

A little update, Benelli is awesome, no complaints there. Getting pretty comfortable with it too. First round of skeet through it I hit 20/25. 

Got the remington fixed, or so I thought. Took both guns to the skeet range yesterday, just to make sure all was ok on the remington, first shot through it, back to the same problem. Only now, it fires occasionally when it wants to and it wont cycle the shells at all. Sometimes, I pull the trigger and nothing happens, sometimes I here a "click", and seldomly it goes off. I'm thinking maybe now there's an issue with the firing pin? Don't know much, I'm not a gunsmith. Also, it won't cycle the shells. Took the gun apart, nothing appears to be broken, so I'm not sure what the issue is now.... Reckon I'll bring it back to the guy and see whats up..


----------



## BFifer (Feb 26, 2013)

Broken firing pin spring could cause the click with no fire. Sometimes they break and have some compression with the two parts, leading to it firing the first shell every once in a while. Typically that cycles but the next shell may not fire, again due to the spring. Check it; $5 fix if you're lucky.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bolt not fully closed. Used to happen to my M1 on a regular basis


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. I wonder what the reason is for it not cycling. Another thing I forgot to mention is the barrel is extremely hard to take off now when taking the gun a part. It requires 2 people to get it off and even then I can barely get it off. Don't know if what the deal is with that but it never used to do that.


----------

